# Next-Gen Audi A6 Test Mule Caught Hot Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the photo we've just found over on Spyshots.nl depicting what is reported to be the next-generation Audi A6. As of right now there's not a whole lot to see though the car is most obviously an Audi. What is somewhat confusing is the camouflaged nose sporting what appears to be a new design though the remainder of the body appears to be the current generation car.

The Audi A6 will soon migrate to a similar sized MQB-based 'C7' component set that underpins the Audi A7 revealed just last week. A6 is likely the next major Audi model to get a full redesign so timing is about right that mules will begin to surface. Expect more in the coming weeks but for now check out more information and a few renders on Spyshots.nl. Thanks Audiblog.nl for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

I have been seeing these for almost a year now around where I live. I have seen up to 3 at a time and have yet to get a decent photo of them. I knew they were Audis just haven't been able to figure out which ones. They travel from Deming NM, to Silver City NM all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

05jettagli;bt350 said:


> I have been seeing these for almost a year now around where I live. I have seen up to 3 at a time and have yet to get a decent photo of them. I knew they were Audis just haven't been able to figure out which ones. They travel from Deming NM, to Silver City NM all the time.


If you get shots please share. I'd love to see if it's entirely old body but the nose... which is kind of confusing but hard to really evaluate from this one angle.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

[email protected];bt351 said:


> If you get shots please share. I'd love to see if it's entirely old body but the nose... which is kind of confusing but hard to really evaluate from this one angle.


Yeah I never seem to either have the camera with me or not paying attention when they pass till its too late. It looks like there is side coverings as well as rear end piece. It definitely doesn't look like anything they are currently building.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

I notice the new headlight design from the A7 Sportback Concept. It's covered up. The rest of the body appears the same. Why would they go this route with the rest of the facelifted car? I wonder if they are considering an even longer run for the C6?


----------



## budgaard (Jan 5, 2009)

The door handles are the new style as on most Audi models introduced lately, unlike the ones used on the current A6.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

budgaard;bt354 said:


> The door handles are the new style as on most Audi models introduced lately, unlike the ones used on the current A6.


Good eye.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah the shape of the headlights looks more like the A7 concept's than the actual A7 production car. Interesting...


----------

